# Poxclin for chickenpox



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Mazv

Just a quick question is Poxclin safe to use on my 5 month old as she has now contacted cickenpox, thanks to her big sister

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Moomin,

Oh dear  been one thing after another for you recently   Hope every one is well in time for Christmas  

Well had never heard of Poxclin before   So the wonders of Google have helped in some respects in that I now know what it is but can't make out exactly what the natural active ingredient is   All the manufacturers info says is that it is suitable for children (which in general terms usually refers to the over 2s or sometimes the over 6s with medicines) Sorry can't find anything else on it to help  

Often difficult with putting lotions etc on babies as they run the risk of ingesting it through rubbing their hands/feet on skin and putting them in their mouth, although any amounts would generally be very small. Only thing I can suggest is physically checking the product itself to say if it has any info on use on babies (possibly won't though if the product website doesn't say   )

Hope DD2 recovers quickly  

Maz x


----------

